# Double Bases de données et Filmaker



## YSG (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

j'utilise Filmaker pour des tâches très (très) simples.

Kinésithérapeute, j'ai décidé de créer une base de données de mes patients. Jusque là, pas de problème. Maintenant, je voudrais insérer une autre base de données variable pour chaque patient qui correspondrait aux différentes ordonnances des séances à effectuer.

Mr Y serait venu pour 10 séances en 2010. Une autre fois, il serait venu pour 25 séances en 2009.
Je veux donc pouvoir créer une base de données pour l'ordonnance de 2009, de 2010 (avec pour chaque les dates de séances,tarifs...).

Et bien j'ai lu le manuel et c'est du charabia pour moi donc s'il y avait une âme charitable qui puisse m'indiquer la manip à faire...

Merci.


----------



## Neurotron (2 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas ton problème. Tu crées une table patient, une table ordonnance et un lien entre les deux (avec un index). Les années, c'est juste la date de l'ordonnance. Tu n'as pas besoin de créer une table par an.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Il faut juste qu'il y est un élément clef qui relie les 2 bases.
Tu peux nous montrer ton modèle d'organisation ? Comme ça je te balançe le schéma fonctionnel le plus efficace.

Aufait, les bases de données *doivent* être déclarée à la CNIL !


----------



## YSG (3 Septembre 2010)

Neurotron a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ton problème. Tu crées une table patient, une table ordonnance et un lien entre les deux (avec un index). Les années, c'est juste la date de l'ordonnance. Tu n'as pas besoin de créer une table par an.




Merci de votre aide. Le problème c'est que POUR MOI c'est compliqué. J'ai essayé de relier les 2 tables sauf que lorsque je prend n'importe quel patient, il me redonne systématiquement les ordonnances du premier patient pour lequel j'ai créée le tableau d'ordonnance.


1er tableau: liste de patient
2ème tableau: fiche du patient (Nom,prénom,N° sécu,tél...) + liste des différentes ordonnances de séances sous forme de tableau
3ème tableau : l'ordonnance choisie (date,nbre de séances totales,cotation,nom du prescripteur)+dates des séances effectuées sous forme de tableau

C'est déjà un bon début si j'arrive à ça.
Ce qui donne pour le moment (1er tableau et première moitié du 2ème):


----------



## Sly54 (3 Septembre 2010)

Je ferai quelque chose de "simple" (car non développeur) :

Le lien entre le 1er tableau et le 2e serait le n° de sécu; unique, c'est cool
Le lien entre le 2e et le 3e tableau serait tout simplement un numéro générique, de 1 jusqu'à  beaucoup. Numéro unique pour chaque ordonnance, généré automatiquement et incrémenté de 1 à chaque nouvelle fiche ordonnance.

Je n'ai pas testé, mais voila dans quelle direction je chercherais


----------



## Gr3gZZ (3 Septembre 2010)

J'ai déjà fait un modèle pour le cas d'un médecin, et c'était bien le num de sécu social quyi était retenu comme une des clef primaire, c'est une bonne solution.

En revanche, je ne sais pas comment marche filemaker, mais il existe des solutions bien plus pratique et gratuite.

Je me répète, votre base est elle déclarée à la cnil ?


----------



## YSG (3 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> En revanche, je ne sais pas comment marche filemaker, mais il existe des solutions bien plus pratique et gratuite.
> 
> Je me répète, votre base est elle déclarée à la cnil ?



Je vais me renseigner mais là où j'habite (Tahiti) je ne suis pas sûr que la CNIL est juridiction.

C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je veux créer ma propre base de données car le logiciel professionnel que j'utilisais en métropole ne fonctionne pas ici.

Merci pour le N° sécu comme fil conducteur.

Quelles sont les applications plus simple dont tu parles que je peux utiliser?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2010)

YSG a dit:


> Je vais me renseigner mais là où j'habite (Tahiti) je ne suis pas sûr que la CNIL est juridiction.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je veux créer ma propre base de données car le logiciel professionnel que j'utilisais en métropole ne fonctionne pas ici.
> 
> ...



bien sur que si la CNIL rule meme dans les territoires pseudos autonomes de l'empire francais.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Septembre 2010)

Pour ça que je te conseille de contacter la cnil, car tu peux avoir des problèmes avec la justice in fine.

http://www.cnil.fr/vos-responsabili...er-un-fichier/dispense/mon-secteur-dactivite/


----------

